# how much money do i need to start a porn website?



## unshaved pubes (Oct 4, 2010)

i got a really good idea for porn that i think ill be really successful lol. but how much money should i save up in order to pay all the pornstars and ect, and what are the expences


----------



## xlr8quiker (Oct 4, 2010)

dude no offense but, i think ur high man


----------



## brandon. (Oct 4, 2010)

Well the web site won't cost much at all. Start out with under $100/mo for website costs (it's gonna skyrocket if you get lots of visitors streaming video). A good design and website setup will cost you $1500-5000.

These days you'll have to get a good camera. You're best bet is to buy a dSLR that does HD video. That way you can take stills and video of your shoots. The better quality you have, the better people will like the site. You can get a beautiful Canon HD setup for under $2000 (that includes a 18mp still camera that does full 1080p video, with a few lenses).

I don't know what actresses will cost but you can get actors cheap, lots of dudes will fuck on camera for free just to bang a hot chick.

I'd say invest $10,000 shoot an awesome movie. You should be able to make that back pretty easily with porn as long as you market it right. Sell subscriptions to the video, then sell the video to producers that will mass produce a dvd, etc.

You should be able to make your money back and finance another shoot. then it's all on from there.

Be sure to check into your local laws though, I had a friend that used to have a porn producing company and he had to do it under the radar because it was illegal in this part of Florida.


----------



## Krispykronic214 (Oct 5, 2010)

unshaved pubes said:


> you might want to shave your pubes first?


----------



## Punk (Oct 8, 2010)

unshaved pubes said:


> i got a really good idea for porn that i think ill be really successful lol. but how much money should i save up in order to pay all the pornstars and ect, and what are the expences


So you want to film porn? First, check your state laws. Many states do not allow porn to be filmed within their boarders. If you're in Cali or Nevada, then obviously nothing to worry about but you can't hide your identity when you own a domain name, have a finished website, and collect credit card numbers. Be sure you're 100% legit. 

Most porn females who don't have a name and are just trying to break into the business, earn about $1500-2000 per shoot fucking one or two guys. The trick is to get girls who are too dumb to know they can get paid a hell of a lot more for doing a hell of a lot less. Do you think Jena Jamison has to drink cum out of a wine glass? Hell no! Its the dumb 20 year olds that you can 'manipulate' into doing disgusting acts for peanuts. 

For the website part of it, Brandon is accurate in regards to price, for what you're doing. 

We owe porn just about everything for modern e commerce. The porn industry pioneered ecommerce, as they were the first to really NEED secure credit card processing technology. It's a totally saturated, unappealing market for a newcomer.


----------



## supermoto (Oct 8, 2010)

Im guessing this is a fucking joke right? haha


----------



## Fluxcap (Oct 9, 2010)

I don't think its easy to brake into the porn businesses, I'm pretty sure there are more porn sites than non porn sites on the web.

The only way your going to brake in, is if you play on some weird niche fetish. Even then once it catches on the bigger site will just copy you.


----------



## Losbird (Oct 14, 2010)

here's a idea, put a camera in your mom bedroom and wait till 12, I'm uselessly done by 11:30.


----------



## MrDank007 (Oct 14, 2010)

HA HA. Think that market is pretty much saturated. Plus there are too many free options. Better off coming up with an Iphone app noone can live with out...Better yet design the perfect mass production grow box, then go to China


----------



## tattoojoe (Oct 15, 2010)

unshaved pubes said:


> i got a really good idea for porn that i think ill be really successful lol. but how much money should i save up in order to pay all the pornstars and ect, and what are the expences


I hope your idea is hella unique and freaky, cuz theres thousands and thousands of pornsites,, free ones too that aren't half bad. I have faith in you though man,, i'd say around 10-15 thousand outta be enough to make the website buy a couple cameras (multiple continuous angles like in real movies coulb be a good idea) and pay off 2-3 BEAUTIFUL FREAKY anything for a dollar HOES. Then put it up on tha website AND mass produce it.

And also a good UNIQUE name is a must.


----------

